# Rehab after sacroiliac Injection



## kerrileigh (2 April 2013)

My horse had his sacroiliac (both sides) injected last week. I was jumping him in February at home, and he kept refusing which is not like him at all! I got off straight away and arranged for the phisio to come out, she put it down to just a sore back on the first session, came back 10 days later to find that he was A LOT worse, we arranged for my vet and phisio to come out a week later. He was sore behind his withers, back and pelvis, and also didn't look quite right on his right hind. Anyway eventually, my vet has put it down to him compensating from the pain coming from his sacroiliac joint (right side worse), hence him being uncomfortable on his right hind. So he's had his injection and vet will continue with phisio until he doesn't need it anymore. My question is.. has anyone who's had a horse that has had there sacroiliac injected have any tips on a rehab programme?? 

My phisio has said to lunge(slowly bringing in raised trotting poles), long rein, walk out in hand and light hack walk and trot, and gradually increase the work load. I don't want to take things too quickly and be back to square one, but I also know it is quite important to keep them working to build up the muscles again and help them on the road to recovery! 

Can anyone help with what I should be doing, when and how long for? Or should I just take it as each day comes?

Any advice is welcomed


----------



## Bedlam (2 April 2013)

My boy spent an hour a day on the walker in a Pessoa (built up slowly) before we added in lunging in a Pessoa and wearing a bungee in walk, then trot, then poles, then raised poles then canter. but he always spent an hour a day on the walker in a Pessoa. I couldn't get my head round that AT ALL to start with, but it worked! He also had a lot of physio and deep lasr work as well as regular visits from Gavin Scofield. It was a long haul! Every time we introduced anything new or upped the work a bit he went a bit backwards before developing the muscles to do it, but I was told to push on through and it did work out OK in the end.

Got him back to a level where he could low level event and be a fun hack and sold him on after about 6 months of being in full work (fully disclosed SI problem). He was reinjected after 6 months to enable me to work him as hard as I could to check what he would cope with, and I suspect will always need to be looked after with regards to his SI.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## 5bs (2 April 2013)

My boy has had his joint injected, after seven days of coming back into work he went lame again, so I am off to see a vet called Donna Blinman tomorrow, if you google her you will see what she is about.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 April 2013)

A different take on it: We had 2 horses injected, one was back into steady canter work in 2 weeks have spent a week on the walker then the following week walking and trotting out under saddle. The other one had more time off as he wasn't racing anytime soon. The first one went out and ran much more to his old form before running a cracking race at Cheltenham.


----------



## JennyNZ (3 April 2013)

'scuse my ignorance - but injected with what?


----------



## SCMSL (3 April 2013)

My previous horse was injected in the sacroiliac after almost 2 years of different diagnosis and treatments to several parts of his body. Finally switched vets and new one figured out what was really wrong with him.

He was lunged with the Pessoa for 6 weeks, building up very slowly, and then started introducing some ridden work. It took almost 4 months until I could work him at his level. This horse couldn't even trot 10 steps, so maybe the rehab for your horse won't take that long.


----------



## Armas (3 April 2013)

Having just dealt with the same issue. Each horse is different and the severity of the injury seems to vary greatly as does the rehab treatment.
My vets advice was first few days walking then trotting whilst lunging. 
I also bought a equilami to help engage his rear end. The most important thing the vet told me, and also what I read, was to make sure the horse is working as you want to build up muscle whilst the injection is at it strongest.
We were back to normal work in a month. If you have a accesses to a horse walker that would be an excellent tool. Some good advice above.
Just over two months later and this is my boy. Hooves crossed for a speedy recovery.
My vet also told me that SI is a very common problem !


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 April 2013)

5bs said:



			My boy has had his joint injected, after seven days of coming back into work he went lame again, so I am off to see a vet called Donna Blinman tomorrow, if you google her you will see what she is about.
		
Click to expand...

Donna Blinman is excellent.  My horse has chronic sacro illiac dysfunction - he was injected by Sue Dyson, but then went to Donna to have his sacrum mobilised and then had several months off. He moves so much better now. Good luck.


----------



## Horseback Rider (3 April 2013)

My horse was diagnosed with a spavin in his off hind had tildren then had a scrap with the fence with the same leg. David Lloyd from Liphook who advised on the Tildren for the spavin also xrayed his back and he had slight kissing spines so he was injected with quartizone about 10 days ago.

He said to give him a week off then gently back to in to work. He is not the sort of horse who you can just get on after a week so i have been lunging him very gently for the last few days but not sure if I should be pushing him a bit harder as others have said to get him working while the medication is stronger ?

any suggestions on rehab exercises gratefully received 

Thanks


----------

